# AMD Catalyst 13.1 WHQL!



## NiCo-pc (17. Januar 2013)

Der neue AMD Catalyst 13.1 WHQL ist da!

Lange drauf gewartet jetzt ist er da.

http://www2.ati.com/DriverS/13-1_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql.exe Für Vista/7/8 64 Bit

http://www2.ati.com/DriverS/13-1_vista_win7_win8_32_dd_ccc_whql.exe  Für Vista/7/8 32 Bit

http://www2.ati.com/drivers/hotfix/catalyst_application_profiles/AMD_Catalyst_12.11_CAP2.exe CAP 2 auch installieren

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalystSoftwareSuiteVersion131.aspx  Release Notes
*

FEATURE HIGHLIGHTS OF THE AMD CATALYST 13.1:*
*
AMD Catalyst Control Center:  New 3D settings and profile management user interface: * 

AMD Catalyst 13.1 features a newly designed 3D application settings  page, designed to allow users to more easily adjust and control their 3D  settings on a per application basis.
*
Performance Highlights of AMD Catalyst 13.1 (vs. AMD Catalyst  12.10):  Includes all of the performance improvements found in AMD  Catalyst 12.11 Beta 11*


Performance gains seen on the entire AMD Radeon HD 7000 Series:
All game were tested at high / extreme / ultra levels
Enhanced performance in Far Cry 3 (up to 25% with 8xMSAA, SSAO  enabled @ 1600p, and up to 15% with 8xMSAA, HDAO enabled @1600p) (AMD  Catalyst 12.11 CAP2 must also be installed)
Enhanced AMD CrossFire™ scaling performance in Call of Duty Black Ops 2
Up to 10%-15% more performance in Battlefield 3 in most cases
• More than 20% in certain missions and sequences (Comrades)
 
Up to 7% more performance in Metro 2033
Up to 10% more performance in DiRT Showdown
Up to 8% more performance in Sleeping Dogs
Up to 12% more performance in Civilization V
Up to 10% more performance in StarCraft II
Up to 8% more performance in Sniper Elite: V2
Up to 5% more performance in Max Payne 3
 
AMD Catalyst Mobility 7970M performance for AMD Enduro™ technology  supported platforms has been  improved for DirectX® 9, DirectX 10 and  DirectX 11 applications:
3DMark® 06 – Up to 6%
3DMark Vantage – Up to 15%
3DMark 11 – Up to 12%
AvP – Up to 11%
Battlefield 3 – Up to 25%
Call of Duty: Black Ops – Up to 13%
Crysis 2: Up to 45%
DiRT Showdown – Up to 62%
ETQW – Up to 8%
Hard Reset – Up to 8%
Just Cause 2 – Up to 90%
Mafia 2 – Up to 40%
The Chronicles of Riddick – Up to 4%
Shogun 2 – Up to 56%
StarCraft 2 – Up to 25%
Skyrim – Up to 45%
Sniper Elite V2 – Up to 60%
Tom Clancy’s HAWX – Up to 56%
Unigine Heaven – Up to 33%
Wolfenstein – Up to 9%
 
 *Resolved Issues for the Windows 8 / Windows 7 Operating Systems:*
 This section provides information on resolved known issues in this release of the AMD Catalyst 13.1 software suite.


A sporadic system hang encountered with a single AMD Radeon HD 7000 Series GPU seen on X58 and X79 chipsets.
An intermittent hang encountered with AMD Radeon HD 7000 Series GPUs in an AMD CrossFire + Eyefinity setup.
Missing fonts in XBMC
No video found in Media Player Classic Home Cinema when using full or half floating point processing
Skyrim lighting (missing a lighting pass) for the AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series
Skyrim cloud corruption experience in various in game locations
A  hang playing Dishonored on the AMD Radeon HD 6000 and AMD Radeon HD 5000 Series
Engine and memory clocks running too high when the GPU is idle.
GPU activity runs at lower values than expected seen on the AMD Radeon HD 7870.
Corruption seen in Darkness 2 and Carrier Command when using AMD CrossFire configurations
Adobe Premier  Pro CS6 may fail to launch
Hang experienced with AMD Crossfire and Eyefinity enabled on X58 and X78 chipsets
Corel PaintShop Pro X3 – Hangs at the “Initializing Command Manager” window
Company of Heroes 2 – display corruption experienced when AA is enabled in the AMD Catalyst Control Center
Cyberlink  Powerdirector  10 crashes intermittently.
Company of Heroes : Tales of Valor – Flickering experienced when AA is disabled
Max Payne 3 – Flickering experienced in DirectX 9 mode with forced AA enabled
Cyberlink PoweDVD 10 – crashes intermittently
VLC - Green texture corruption seen in 720p MPEG2 video clips
Black screen encountered when “Alternate DVI mode” is enabled in the AMD Catalyst Control Center
Green display corruption seen in Skype webcam video
 *Known Issues*

The following section provides a summary of open issues that may be experienced with the AMD Catalyst 13.1 software suite.
*
Known issues under the Windows 8 Operating System.*


Sleeping Dogs – game may fail to launch in certain configurations
 *Known issues under the Windows 7 Operating System.*


Shogun 2 – Total War : flickering experienced when game is run in medium quality mode


----------



## McClaine (17. Januar 2013)

Jawoi, best Usernews 2013!!!


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Januar 2013)

Und hast diesen schon runtergeladen, bzw kannst schon was zu sagen?

mfg


----------



## NiCo-pc (17. Januar 2013)

Nee, ist erst 10 Sekunden her.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Januar 2013)

DU weißt nicht zufällig ob der mehr Leistung bringt
Aber Danke für die News


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Januar 2013)

Dann warte ich mal bis die ersten so ihre Eindrücke schreiben. Beta Tester spielen macht auf dauer auch keinen Spaß mit der Ausnahme von BF3

mfg


----------



## CSOger (17. Januar 2013)

Der 64 Bit Link funktioniert nicht.


----------



## NiCo-pc (17. Januar 2013)

*löschen*


----------



## CSOger (17. Januar 2013)

Hier läufts.
AMD Catalyst 13.1 Grafikkartentreiber Download - PCTreiber.Net


----------



## NiCo-pc (17. Januar 2013)

Changelog ist da!


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (17. Januar 2013)

NiCo-pc schrieb:


> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalystSoftwareSuiteVersion131ReleaseNotes.aspx


 


NiCo-pc schrieb:


> *löschen*


 404 

Edit:
Öhm, eben stand da noch "sind da" ?
Hast es also in dem Moment gemerkt, als ich auf den 404 Hinweisen wollte.
Also kann dies auch gelöscht werden.


----------



## RavionHD (17. Januar 2013)

Was ist eine Cap2?


----------



## NiCo-pc (17. Januar 2013)

Das ist ein Profil für Single und Crossfire, also alle installieren sollten.


----------



## RavionHD (17. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
also ganz verstanden hab ich es nicht, was bringt einem dieser?
Sollte man es mit dem 13.1 Treiber mitinstallieren?
Was ist die "Neuinstallation" bei der Treiberinstallation?


----------



## NiCo-pc (17. Januar 2013)

Hi,

Den alten deinstallieren und dann beides installieren.
Du brauchst den CAP aufjedenfall.

@ Cosmic
Die Release Notes klappen jetzt.


----------



## RavionHD (17. Januar 2013)

Hi,
also wenn ich "Neuinstallation" wähle dann muss ich den alten Treiber nicht mehr deinstallieren? Macht der dann das automatisc?
Danke schonmal!


----------



## NiCo-pc (17. Januar 2013)

Hi Bobi,

Ich würde unter "Software" mit dem Manager erst alles deinstallieren und dann sauber neu installieren.


----------



## leissling (17. Januar 2013)

> *Quick tests regarding flickering issue on Catalyst 13.1
> 
> Skyrim:
> Random ingame - Not visible
> ...




Sie werden den Bug (DX9 Image Corruption) wahrscheinlich erst bei einführung der HD8000 serie fixen, lol.
Traurig, traurig AMD


----------



## RavionHD (17. Januar 2013)

Also lohnt sich der neue Treiber gegenüber dem alten 12.11 Beta Treiber nicht ganz?
Ich habe mir eigentlich eine Mehrleistung in Spielen wie Assassins Creed 3 erhofft da diese ja schlecht auf Radeons laufen.


----------



## NiCo-pc (17. Januar 2013)

Ich würde ihn aufjedenfall ausprobieren.


----------



## RavionHD (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
danke schonmal!
Nur noch eine Frage (ich hoffe ich nerve nicht^^):

Soll ich beim Installationsmanager den Treiber per "Deinstallationsmanager" oder per "Express Deinstallation aller AMD Software" entfernen?

Bei nVidia musste man einfach Schritt für Schritt alles deinstallieren und ich bin hier deshalb etwas verwirrt.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## NiCo-pc (18. Januar 2013)

Du mußt unter Software den AMD Manager auswählen und "deinstallation aller AMD Software" wählen, du willst ja alles deinstallieren und dann frisch installieren.


----------



## leissling (18. Januar 2013)

> Guild Wars 2 has the same flickering issue with 13.1 as it had with 12.11 beta 11
> the only change between those drivers I notices was the color of the flickers, in some drivers it's black in others is white, in for example in 13.1 it's black
> 
> 
> (there are a couple of areas where it happens more often then in others places) (if i start moving in Divinity's Reach from back to the asura gate (the one that goes to LA) a couple of times I will get a flicker relative fast (outside the back area or just before the entrace in the tunnel or in the tunnel) )




Jetzt ändert AMD die farben, lol.

So viel Geld blecht man für die karten, freut sich aufs gamen und dann sowas. Ich bin massiv enttäuscht.
Es liegt an der hardware , softwaremässig ist da nichts zu machen.... wäre schon längst geschehen.
Das ist meine meinung, bitte nicht bombardieren.
-


----------



## RavionHD (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
die 12.11 CAP2 einfach nach der normalen 13.1 installieren?


----------



## NiCo-pc (18. Januar 2013)

Nächste Woche soll vll schon der AMD Catalyst 13.2 rauskommen, immer mit der Ruhe.

@Bobi
Genauso.


----------



## RavionHD (18. Januar 2013)

Kann es sein, dass das Antialaising mit dem Treiber schlechter geworden ist?
Mir kommt es nämlich vor als würde Assassins Creed 3 ziemlich flimmern bei gleicher fps.


----------



## christian499852 (18. Januar 2013)

Gleich mal auf die hütte schmeißen das ding


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. Januar 2013)

Schade, nichts für meine 6850 dabei. Hoffentlich kommt der neue Speichermanager mit 13.2. Und auch für ältere Radeons.


----------



## RayasVati (18. Januar 2013)

kann jmd was sagen zu 7970 CF und eyefinity?


----------



## Telmur (18. Januar 2013)

Also ich hab keine Probleme mit meiner HD 7950 ^^
Läuft alles perfekt und nicht flackert und macht Probleme. 
Ich hab sie eingebaut, Treiber installiert, fertig. 
Alles läuft ohne Probleme und das mit 1150/1400 bei 1,15v..
Auch der Treiber spinnt nicht rum und mit diesem jetzt hier habe ich nur das Gefühl, das es noch einen Tick flüssiger läuft,
vor allem Guild Wars 2 und Diablo III.
Ich war immer sonst immer bei den Grünen, aber die sind mir zu teuer, für die gebotene Leistung. 

Nvidia ist wie Apple, nur in einer anderen Branche, geworden.

Die Roten sind meiner Meinung nach Sympathischer und irgendwie finde ich, das ich mit einer AMD Karte etwas festes im PC habe und nicht
wie mit einer Nvidia immer das Gefühl habe, es geht bald kaputt.
Aber ist meine Meinung. Ich finde auch den Treiber von AMD besser als Nvidia!

Sie haben mich überzeugt. 

@RayasVati: Eyefinity läuft prima!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Januar 2013)

NiCo-pc schrieb:


> Nächste Woche soll vll schon der AMD Catalyst 13.2 rauskommen, immer mit der Ruhe.
> 
> @Bobi
> Genauso.


 
Andrew Dodd, der CatalystCreator, schrieb sinngemäß "new beta version in a few weeks".

MfG,
Raff


----------



## matty2580 (18. Januar 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Schade, nichts für meine 6850 dabei. Hoffentlich kommt der neue Speichermanager mit 13.2. Und auch für ältere Radeons.


 AMD macht das, was auch Nvidia so macht, man konzentriert sich nach einiger Zeit nur noch auf die neuen Produkte.
Meine 6950 bekam nie eine wirkliche Leistungssteigerung durch einen neuen Catalyst, wie es bei der 7xxx-Gen. jetzt schon fast üblich ist.
So ist das halt. Hätte doch noch einige Monate abwarten sollen, und lieber eine 7950 gekauft.


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. Januar 2013)

13.2 Beta ist schon da.... Hab ihn drauf und läuft Super

AMD Catalyst 13.2 BETA (12.100.0 January 1) Unofficial - Guru3D.com Forums


----------



## Nuallan (18. Januar 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> 13.2 Beta ist schon da.... Hab ihn drauf und läuft Super
> 
> AMD Catalyst 13.2 BETA (12.100.0 January 1) Unofficial - Guru3D.com Forums



"THE LEAKED BETA 13.2 IS AN UNFINISHED DRIVER SPECIFICALLY DESIGNED TO TEST FRAME LATENCY, WITH NO FINAL QA COMPLETED ON ANYTHING ELSE IN THE DRIVER. PLUS OTHER GOODIES INTENDED FOR THE REAL 13.2 ARE MISSING. DO NOT INSTALL IT."


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. Januar 2013)

Nuallan schrieb:


> "THE LEAKED BETA 13.2 IS AN UNFINISHED DRIVER SPECIFICALLY DESIGNED TO TEST FRAME LATENCY, WITH NO FINAL QA COMPLETED ON ANYTHING ELSE IN THE DRIVER. PLUS OTHER GOODIES INTENDED FOR THE REAL 13.2 ARE MISSING. DO NOT INSTALL IT."


 
Wer sagt das? Es Funktioniert alles mit diesem Treiber.


----------



## Nuallan (18. Januar 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Wer sagt das? Es Funktioniert alles mit diesem Treiber.



AMD sagt das:

AMD 12.11 Beta Drivers


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. Januar 2013)

Nuallan schrieb:


> AMD sagt das:
> 
> AMD 12.11 Beta Drivers


 
Ja läuft trotzdem


----------



## CSOger (18. Januar 2013)

Habe den 13.2 mal kurz mit BF3 getestet.
Läuft erst mal.


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Januar 2013)

Von solchen inoffiziellen betas würde ich eher Abstand nehmen.


----------



## NiCo-pc (18. Januar 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Andrew Dodd, der CatalystCreator, schrieb sinngemäß "new beta version in a few weeks".
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Sorry, ihr hattet glaube ich geschrieben nächste Woche. Danke


----------



## beren2707 (18. Januar 2013)

Habe ihn draufgemacht und keine Änderungen in DX9-Titeln, hatte ja vorher schon kein Flackern. Jetzt teste ich noch die Performance in BF3 und anschließend mache ich ein paar Benches. Bislang läuft schonmal alles sehr stabil, wie vorher beim 12.11 auch.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Januar 2013)

...nue die Erweiterungen zum oc´n im Afterburner sind weg.....leider


----------



## beren2707 (18. Januar 2013)

Höh? Bei mir funzts. Nach Treiberinstallation auch brav den AB neu gestartet? Sowohl Trixx als auch der AB gehen bei mir problemlos, fahre gerade 1200/1750 MHz und teste 3DMark11.

Edit: 3DMark11 ist durch, lief ganz gut. Wenn ich schon dabei bin, mache ich jetzt auch noch Heaven und Catzilla. 

Edit 2: Im Heaven siehts auch gut aus.

Edit 3: Keine Veränderungen in Catzilla.

Edit 4: Soweit läuft alles fein; kanns nicht messen, aber subjektiv läuft BF3 sogar noch flüssiger als mit 12.11, kann aber auch pure Einbildung sein. Bislang kann ich den 13.1 bedenkenlos empfehlen.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Januar 2013)

@beren2707, danke...klar mußte erst den Eintrag im Afterburner erneuern..nun funzt es wieder...


----------



## Zergoras (18. Januar 2013)

Hab mir den auch gerade geladen. Gleich wird getestet, wehe das Flackern ist nicht weg.


----------



## beren2707 (18. Januar 2013)

Manche in dem Flacker-Thread hier im Forum meinten ja, bei ihnen sei es (zumindest in WoT) weg. Im bald erscheinenden 13.2 Beta (oder wie er auch immer heißen wird) soll das Flackern intensiv angegangen werden, falls es mit 13.1 nicht besser geworden sein sollte.


----------



## Atomtoaster (18. Januar 2013)

Die Sever sind wohl ziemlich am Ende, kriege nur 30kb/s.

Und dann war ich kurz im Spiel und der Download ist fertig, merkwürdig.^^


----------



## plaGGy (18. Januar 2013)

Lade gerade mit 1,6Mb/s 

Edit: Und fertig 


Bei Zeit mal alten runter und neuen drauf, heute keine Nerven dafür


----------



## Skipper81Ger (18. Januar 2013)

Hab seit gestern drauf u mein subjektives Gefühl war gut. Hatte unter ultra Einstellungen wirklich selten etwas flackern bei entfernten Objekten. Die sind jetzt nich mehr aufgetreten. Egal Hei welchem Spiel....wie gesagt aber subjektiv.


----------



## Zergoras (18. Januar 2013)

Keine Besserung. Gerade eben auch nen Bluescreen mal wieder bekommen. Wenn AMD mit dem 13.2 nicht endlich meine Probleme beseitigt, dann können die sich ihre Karte in den Arsch schieben.


----------



## matty2580 (18. Januar 2013)

Na nicht so heftig....
Manchmal hatte ich bei der Treiberinstallation des Catalyst auch einen Bluescreen.
Das ist ärgerlich, aber dann wartet man hat auf den nächsten Treiber.
Letztes Jahr musste ich sogar 2 Catalyst deswegen auslassen.

Nur wer jetzt denk, mit Nvidia hat man diesen Stress nicht, der irrt.


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Januar 2013)

Ohne Bluescreen problemlos installiert, gerade neu gestartet, mal schauen was das Ding kann


----------



## Zergoras (18. Januar 2013)

Nicht so heftig? Die scheiß Karte hat mich ein heiden Geld gekostet und macht seitdem nur Probleme wegen dem Treiber. Das kann einfach nicht sein. Ich habe keine Lust zu warten. Ich hatte in den drei Jahren mit meiner 5870 nicht ein einziges Problem.


----------



## Arno1978 (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo

@Raff
Könnt ihr mal Downsampling Testen mit dem 13.1

Das scheint nicht mehr zu funktionieren.
Auflösung wird nicht übernommen.

De weiteren habe ich noch eine Frage.
Wo bekomme ich denn einen Monitor Treiber für win8 her der mehr als 2560x1600 macht ?

Gruß


----------



## mickythebeagle (19. Januar 2013)

Im Netz ist ein Leak des Catalyst 13.2 aufgetaucht. Benutzung  ausdrücklich auf eigene Gefahr. 
Der Treiber wurde von AMD nicht  offiziell zum Download freigegeben. Er wurde im overclock.net Forum  veröffentlicht


AMD 12.11 Beta Drivers


----------



## Skipper81Ger (19. Januar 2013)

Mach doch ne neue Usernews draus


----------



## Ralle@ (19. Januar 2013)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Nicht so heftig? Die scheiß Karte hat mich ein heiden Geld gekostet und macht seitdem nur Probleme wegen dem Treiber. Das kann einfach nicht sein. Ich habe keine Lust zu warten. Ich hatte in den drei Jahren mit meiner 5870 nicht ein einziges Problem.


 
Eventuell liegt es auch an der Karte.
Gerade über die Matrix liest man sehr viel schlechtes, es sind nicht immer die Treiber. Der 13.1 läuft wie auch schon der 12.11 BETA ohne Probleme. Kenne auch im Bekanntenkreis keinen der Probleme damit hat.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (19. Januar 2013)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Keine Besserung. Gerade eben auch nen Bluescreen mal wieder bekommen. Wenn AMD mit dem 13.2 nicht endlich meine Probleme beseitigt, dann können die sich ihre Karte in den Arsch schieben.


 
Gebe dir vollkommen recht ich hab seit 12.11 nur bluescreens und mit 13.1 ises auch nicht anders  Demzufolge gurke ich noch mit 12.10 rum weil der noch funktioniert. Recht vielen Dank an AMD !!!! das wird meine letzte sche... AMD Karte gewesen sein !!!! Nach 10 Jahren AMD/ATI schau ich demnächst mal bei Nvidia vorbei !!!


----------



## Zergoras (19. Januar 2013)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Eventuell liegt es auch an der Karte.
> Gerade über die Matrix liest man sehr viel schlechtes, es sind nicht immer die Treiber. Der 13.1 läuft wie auch schon der 12.11 BETA ohne Probleme. Kenne auch im Bekanntenkreis keinen der Probleme damit hat.


 
Wenns mal so einfach wäre. Das war doch das erste, woran ich gedacht habe, weil ich ja vorher auch nie Probleme mit den Treibern hatte.
Lad gerade mal den 13.2.


----------



## Nuallan (19. Januar 2013)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Im Netz ist ein Leak des Catalyst 13.2 aufgetaucht. Benutzung  ausdrücklich auf eigene Gefahr.
> Der Treiber wurde von AMD nicht  offiziell zum Download freigegeben. Er wurde im overclock.net Forum  veröffentlicht
> 
> 
> AMD 12.11 Beta Drivers



Einfach mal den Thread vorm posten durchlesen.. 

AMD 12.11 Beta Drivers


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Januar 2013)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Im Netz ist ein Leak des Catalyst 13.2 aufgetaucht. Benutzung  ausdrücklich auf eigene Gefahr.
> Der Treiber wurde von AMD nicht  offiziell zum Download freigegeben. Er wurde im overclock.net Forum  veröffentlicht
> 
> 
> AMD 12.11 Beta Drivers



Ich kann nicht widerstehen, ich muss den originalen Wortlaut wiedergeben: ^^


> *THE LEAKED BETA 13.2 IS AN UNFINISHED DRIVER SPECIFICALLY DESIGNED TO TEST FRAME LATENCY, WITH NO FINAL QA COMPLETED ON ANYTHING ELSE IN THE DRIVER. PLUS OTHER GOODIES INTENDED FOR THE REAL 13.2 ARE MISSING. DO NOT INSTALL IT.*


----------



## barbarendave2211 (19. Januar 2013)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Wenns mal so einfach wäre. Das war doch das erste, woran ich gedacht habe, weil ich ja vorher auch nie Probleme mit den Treibern hatte.
> Lad gerade mal den 13.2.


 
Und 13.2 drauf ?


----------



## Zergoras (19. Januar 2013)

Bei dem langsamen Speed, den ich bei dem Mirror kriege, dauert das noch was.

EDIT: Hab den gerade installiert. Jetzt muss ich nur noch testen.

EDIT2: Ich will mich noch nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber bis jetzt habe ich kein Flackern oder ähnliches bemerkt in den Spielen, die ich zocke.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (19. Januar 2013)

barbarendave2211 schrieb:


> Gebe dir vollkommen recht ich hab seit 12.11 nur bluescreens und mit 13.1 ises auch nicht anders  Demzufolge gurke ich noch mit 12.10 rum weil der noch funktioniert. Recht vielen Dank an AMD !!!! das wird meine letzte sche... AMD Karte gewesen sein !!!! Nach 10 Jahren AMD/ATI schau ich demnächst mal bei Nvidia vorbei !!!


Manche verstehens nicht, die müssen unbedingt immer jeden neusten Treiber drauf haben, auch wenn er nichts bringt. Es ist ja eine neue Versionsnummer, also muß er besser sein.
Falsch!
Man installiert nur dann einen neuen Treiber, wenn ein Spiel, das, oder die Grafikkarte, die man besitzt expliziert im Treiber erwähnt wird.
Solange das nicht der Fall ist, bleibt man beim letzten Treiber. Faustregel: der beste Grafikkartentreiber ist der letzte vor dem Erscheinen einen neuen Grafikkartengeneration. Von da an kümmern sich NV und AMD nämlich hauptsächlich nur noch um die neuen Chips. Nur noch sehr selten gibt es von da an Verbesserungen für ältere Grafikkarten.

Wenn also der 12.10er läuft, dann ist es doch gut. Zumindest bist zu ziemlich naiv, wenn Du glaubst, das es bei NVidia anders läuft.

Ich nutze auch den 12.10, bis jetzt war nie was in den ReleaseNotes dabei, wo ich gesagt hätte: ich muß updaten.
13.2 vielleicht, wenn das verbesserte Speichermanagment auch für älter Radeons kommt, wenn nicht: bleib ich bei 12.10, ist doch nicht schlimm. Hatte vorher 12.6 und alle dazwischen ausgelassen.
Und vor allem sollte man die Finger von Beta-Treibern lassen, wenn man einen problemlosen Betrieb erwartet...


----------



## Tripleh84 (19. Januar 2013)

Deine Faustregel ist schwachsinn sorry.. Der Beste AMD Treiber war der 12.11 Beta 11 für die 7950/7970er.. Jetzt ist es der 13.1.. Und warum? Weils so ist...
Klar läuft der 12.10.. Aber Fakt ist, das der 12.11-11 oder 13.1 Schneller ist.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (19. Januar 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Deine Faustregel ist schwachsinn sorry..


Komisch, das sehen auch anderen so, kluge Köpfe, die tiefer in der Materie drin stecken als Du und ich.
Boris Vorontsov (ENB) und Hayssam Keilany (iEnhancer) zB. Mußt nur mal das ENB-Forum durchsuchen, wenn es um Tipps zu GraKa-Treibern geht bzw das Vermeiden von Bugs und die Beschwerden, die da kommen, wenn mit einem neuen Treiber ENB nicht so läuft wie vorher. Da kommt dann schon fast sowas wie ne Standardantwort: Wird im PatchLog Deine GPU erwähnt? Wird das Spiel erwähnt, bei dem Du ENB nutzt? Nein? WArum nutzt Du dann nen neuen Treiber? Rollback. 

Ich denke, das ist ein Thema, mit dem sich vielleicht auch mal PCGH internsiver beschäftigen könnte.



> Der Beste AMD Treiber war der 12.11 Beta 11 für die 7950/7970er.. Jetzt ist es der 13.1.. Und warum? Weils so ist...
> Klar läuft der 12.10.. Aber Fakt ist, das der 12.11-11 oder 13.1 Schneller ist.


 Na, welch Wunder. Gibt es denn inzwischen ne neue Grafikkartengeneration?
Nein, selbst die kommenden 8xxx werden ja nur Rebrands der 7xxx sein.
Kein Wunder also, das AMD hier noch nachbessert.
Aber für ältere Grafikkarten gilt das nicht: schneller. 
Und selbst für ne 7xxx heißt schneller nicht unbedingt fehlerfrei.
Also mag sein, das 13.1 für 7xxx schneller ist. Aber spästens wenn die 9xxx raus ist, gilt nicht mehr, das der neuste Treiber dann auch immernoch der beste für die 7xxx ist.
Für meine 6850 bezweifel ich es. Ich hätte sogar Angst, das die künstlich langsamer gemacht wird, damit ich mir ne neue kaufe.


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Januar 2013)

Mit dem13-1 gefahren und was sagt Furemark? erkennt den Treiber nicht.


...und ist weniger als im Nov mit dem 12-11er, da hatte ich 11816 Pkt.


----------



## Locuza (19. Januar 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Komisch, das sehen auch anderen so, kluge Köpfe, die tiefer in der Materie drin stecken als Du und ich.
> Boris Vorontsov (ENB) und Hayssam Keilany (iEnhancer) zB. Mußt nur mal das ENB-Forum durchsuchen, wenn es um Tipps zu GraKa-Treibern geht bzw das Vermeiden von Bugs und die Beschwerden, die da kommen, wenn mit einem neuen Treiber ENB nicht so läuft wie vorher. Da kommt dann schon fast sowas wie ne Standardantwort: Wird im PatchLog Deine GPU erwähnt? Wird das Spiel erwähnt, bei dem Du ENB nutzt? Nein? WArum nutzt Du dann nen neuen Treiber? Rollback.
> 
> Ich denke, das ist ein Thema, mit dem sich vielleicht auch mal PCGH internsiver beschäftigen könnte.
> ...


 Dann stelle ich mal meine Faustformel auf:

Wenn ein neuer Treiber released wird, Patch Notes lesen, findet sich da etwas interessant dabei, wie großer Sprung bei Spiel X oder Behebung des Bugs Y, dann installieren. 
Sollte da nichts Besonderes dabei sein, dann kann man das überspringen, aber eine Installation schadet auch nicht unbedingt.
Gut ist immer bei CB sich mal die Treibertests durchzulesen. 
Je nach Treiber gibt es bestimmte Veränderungen/Optimierungen, die sich auf paar Spiele positiv, auf andere negativ auswirken lassen können. 
In der Regel nehmen sich die Treiber aber wenig, außer es gibt mal so einen "boom" Treiber wie der 12.11. 

Das auslassen von gewissen Treibern kann von Vorteil sein, weil auch immer eine kleine Gefahr besteht, dass sich auch neue Bugs einschleichen können. 

Die IHVs haben natürlich ihren Fokus bei ihren neuen GPU-Modellen, dennoch gibt es auch mal paar nette Zusatzpoints für die alte Generation. 
Die Chancen das die alten GPUs von neuen Treibern profitieren besteht vor allem dann, wenn die Architektur der GPU recht ähnlich oder praktisch gleich ist.
Da auch häufiger mal allgemeine Bugs behoben werden, kann es für alte GPUs aufgrund der Stabilität auch von Vorteil sein neue Treiber zu installieren. 

Künstlich langsamer macht dagegen kein IHV seine alte Flotte, wenn er nicht Hirn amputiert ist und das ist bisweilen keiner der beiden.


----------



## cozma (19. Januar 2013)

Also ich habe weder mit 12.10,12.11 Beta 3,4,11 Probleme gehabt,
werde mir den 13.1 jetzt auch mal ziehen.

Aber mich ärgert das es immer wieder user gibt, die AMD für Probleme mit Ihren Grakas verantwortlich machen,
dabei ist doch klar das der Kartenhersteller, so nicht ein defekt am Chip vorliegt, verantwortlich ist. Weiterhin
hat es auch Gründe warum für spezielle Eigenlayouts seitens der Hersteller angepasste Treiber empfohlen werden.

Also bitte nicht immer gleich auf die Chiphersteller (egal ob AMD Nvidia etc.) schimpfen.

Es soll sogar Fälle geben wo das Problem vor dem Bildschirm sitzt


----------



## mickythebeagle (19. Januar 2013)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Einfach mal den Thread vorm posten durchlesen..
> 
> AMD 12.11 Beta Drivers


 
Einfach mal den Link Lesen


----------



## Zergoras (19. Januar 2013)

Okay ich zieh zurück. Der Treiber hat keine Besserung gebracht, das Flackern ist noch schlimmer geworden.


----------



## Woiferl94 (19. Januar 2013)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Okay ich zieh zurück. Der Treiber hat keine Besserung gebracht, das Flackern ist noch schlimmer geworden.


 

Hast du eigentlich dein System schon mal neu aufgesetzt und dann frisch die Treiber installiert und getestet ?


----------



## Zergoras (20. Januar 2013)

Das habe ich gerade gemacht. Wenn das nichts hilft, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Festplatte (20. Januar 2013)

Ich warte ja immernoch auf Updates, die die Performance von Planetside 2 verbessern!


----------



## barbarendave2211 (20. Januar 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Manche verstehens nicht, die müssen unbedingt immer jeden neusten Treiber drauf haben, auch wenn er nichts bringt. Es ist ja eine neue Versionsnummer, also muß er besser sein.
> Falsch!
> Man installiert nur dann einen neuen Treiber, wenn ein Spiel, das, oder die Grafikkarte, die man besitzt expliziert im Treiber erwähnt wird.
> Solange das nicht der Fall ist, bleibt man beim letzten Treiber. Faustregel: der beste Grafikkartentreiber ist der letzte vor dem Erscheinen einen neuen Grafikkartengeneration. Von da an kümmern sich NV und AMD nämlich hauptsächlich nur noch um die neuen Chips. Nur noch sehr selten gibt es von da an Verbesserungen für ältere Grafikkarten.
> ...


 

Natürlich bringen die neuen treiber einen FPS zuwachs in einigen Games. Aber davon scheints du ja noch nichts mitbekommen zuhaben 
Dein Beitrag den du hier dir geleistet hast war Geistiger Dünnschiss.


----------



## Arno1978 (20. Januar 2013)

Arno1978 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @Raff
> Könnt ihr mal Downsampling Testen mit dem 13.1
> ...


 

Hallo
Jetzt muss ich mich selbst Zitieren
Jetzt hab ich ewig lange Getestet deinstalliert und installiert und es auch geschaft anch langem Googeln die Digitale Treibersignatur in Win8 auszustellen.
Hab jetzt den 13.2 Beta drauf und das flackern ist endlich weg.

Downsampling geht auch wieder hab jetzt 2720 x 1530 

Gruß


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Januar 2013)

barbarendave2211 schrieb:


> Natürlich bringen die neuen treiber einen FPS zuwachs in einigen Games. Aber davon scheints du ja noch nichts mitbekommen zuhaben
> Dein Beitrag den du hier dir geleistet hast war Geistiger Dünnschiss.


Da Du scheinbar nicht lesen kannst, nochmal für Dich mit einem Beispiel:
Ich nutze eine 6850 und spiele zB Anno2070.
Natürlich _kann_ ein neuer Treiber die Performance in _einigen_ Spielen verbessern,
aber solange in den ReleaseNotes nicht steht, das etwas bei der 6850/6xxx verbessert wurde oder das die Performace für Anno2070 (für alle Radeons) verbessert wurde (oder beides), brauch ich den neuen Treiber nicht.
Warum also updaten?

Oder als direkte Antwort auf Deinen ersten Satz.
Der fps-Zuwachs in den _einigen_ Games, sind nicht die Games, die ich spiele, also kann ich doch im Gegenzug diesen neuen Treiber sparen.

Abgesehen davon ist, wie ich sagte, mehr FPS nicht immer besser. Was möchte ich +x% mehr fps in einem Spiel, wenn dafür im Gegenzug die anisotrope Filterung schlechter wird?
Und was viele auch vergessen: +x% mehr fps bedeutet meist nicht unbedingt, das der fps-Durchschnitt steigt, sondern oft nur die Maximal-fps.

Und das Du meinen Beitrag "geistigen Dünnschiss" nennst, empfinde ich als beleidigend. Kann man auch netter sagen. Wenn Du schon versuchst, auf diesem Wege meinen Beitrag in den Dreck zu ziehen, zeigt es mir, auf welchem Niveau Du agierst. Das finde ich traurig. So schnell wird aus einer sachlichen Debatte eine persönliche Anfeindung. Mag Dir nicht so vorgekommen sein, aber ich fühle mich verletzt und finde das doof. 
Zusätzlich muß ich Dir nochmal vorwerfen, das Du nicht gelesen hast, denn die Aussage bezüglich der Notwendigkeit eines Treiberupdates stammt nicht von mir, ich habe sie hier lediglich sinngemäß wiedergegeben (ja, ich stehe aber auch dahinter, weil ich die Argumente dafür sehr einleuchtend finde). Du beleidigst also jemanden, der sich hier noch nicht mal dagegen wehren kann, der aber wahrscheinlich mehr Ahnung von der Materie hat, als wir beide.
Ich möchte Dir also vorschlagen, in Zukunft erst genauer zu lesen und dann nachzudenken, bevor Du wieder einen Beitrag von Dir gibst, der unter die Gürtellinie geht und Dich daher charakterlich in keine guten Licht dastehen läßt.
Was nicht heißt, das Du charakterlich in Wirklichkeit vielleicht nicht doch ganz in Ordnung bist, aber Du erweckst hier einen anderen Anschein und leider ist das nun der erste Eindruck, den ich (und vielleicht auch andere) nun von Dir habe und es wird schwer mir nun zu zeigen, das Du eigentlich ja doch ein ganz netter bist.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (20. Januar 2013)

ja vielleicht hab ich etwas zu übertrieben geantwortet  muss mich entschuldigen wenn du dich pers. angegriffen fühltest. sorry  aber zurück zum Thema:
Zitat von dir:Man installiert nur dann einen neuen Treiber, wenn ein Spiel, das, oder die Grafikkarte, die man besitzt expliziert im Treiber erwähnt wird.'' Und genau da is der Fall bei mir ich nutzte eine HD7950 und spiele die betroffenen Spiele wie halt BF3 und FC3. deswegen ärgert es mich doch schon sehr das ich die aktuellen Treiber nicht mehr nutzen kann.Und dann brauchst du nicht mit solchen argumenten kommen wie:Manche verstehens nicht, die müssen unbedingt immer jeden neusten Treiber drauf haben, auch wenn er nichts bringt''


----------



## Ralle@ (20. Januar 2013)

barbarendave2211 schrieb:


> Natürlich bringen die neuen treiber einen FPS zuwachs in einigen Games. Aber davon scheints du ja noch nichts mitbekommen zuhaben
> Dein Beitrag den du hier dir geleistet hast war Geistiger Dünnschiss.


 
Ganz tief durchatmen, Brain.exe starten (auch wenn es beim Bulldöschen etwas länger dauert) und auf ein Ergebnis warten.
Falls die Brain.exe Anwendung einen Random error verursacht, AMD optimiert die Treiber für die 7000er Gen. Es kann sein das Optimierungen für die 7800 auch den 6900 / 6800 Karten zu gute kommen aber das ist selten und wenn dann Game spezifisch.
Wie CosmicBlue schreibt, Besitzer der 6000er oder noch älter können sich die neuen Treiber sparen, sofern der Treiber der drauf ist reibungslos läuft.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (20. Januar 2013)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ganz tief durchatmen, Brain.exe starten (auch wenn es beim Bulldöschen etwas länger dauert) und auf ein Ergebnis warten.
> Falls die Brain.exe Anwendung einen Random error verursacht, AMD optimiert die Treiber für die 7000er Gen. Es kann sein das Optimierungen für die 7800 auch den 6900 / 6800 Karten zu gute kommen aber das ist selten und wenn dann Game spezifisch.
> Wie CosmicBlue schreibt, Besitzer der 6000er oder noch älter können sich die neuen Treiber sparen, sofern der Treiber der drauf ist reibungslos läuft.


 
Das wurde von CosmicBlue nie erwähnt was er für ne Graka oder Game spielt deswegen kam von mir die Antwort !!


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Januar 2013)

barbarendave2211 schrieb:


> Das wurde von CosmicBlue nie erwähnt was  er für ne Graka oder Game spielt deswegen kam von mir die Antwort  !!


Stimmt, Du aber auch nicht:


barbarendave2211 schrieb:


> Gebe dir vollkommen recht ich hab seit 12.11 nur bluescreens und mit 13.1 ises auch nicht anders  Demzufolge gurke ich noch mit 12.10 rum weil der noch funktioniert. Recht vielen Dank an AMD !!!! das wird meine letzte sche... AMD Karte gewesen sein !!!! Nach 10 Jahren AMD/ATI schau ich demnächst mal bei Nvidia vorbei !!!


 Wenn ich gewußt hätte, das Du ne 7950 hast, hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch anders reagiert.
Dennoch steht meine Aussage, bei NVidia ist es nicht besser.
Und auch in einem anderen Punkt bleibe ich hart: der 12.10 funktioniert, das ist doch gut. Wofür willst Du den 12.11 oder den 13.1 haben? Was steht in den ReleaseNotes, das Du unbedingt so nötigt brauchst, das Du updaten willst?




barbarendave2211 schrieb:


> ja vielleicht hab ich etwas zu übertrieben geantwortet  muss mich entschuldigen wenn du dich pers. angegriffen fühltest. sorry  aber zurück zum Thema:
> Zitat von dir:Man installiert nur dann einen neuen Treiber, wenn ein Spiel, das, oder die Grafikkarte, die man besitzt expliziert im Treiber erwähnt wird.'' Und genau da is der Fall bei mir ich nutzte eine HD7950 und spiele die betroffenen Spiele wie halt BF3 und FC3. deswegen ärgert es mich doch schon sehr das ich die aktuellen Treiber nicht mehr nutzen kann.Und dann brauchst du nicht mit solchen argumenten kommen wie:Manche verstehens nicht, die müssen unbedingt immer jeden neusten Treiber drauf haben, auch wenn er nichts bringt''


 Okay, hier kommt die Antwort. dann versteh ich jetzt, warum Du updaten willst.
Und vielleicht hab auch ich etwas überzogen mit meinem Satz, den Du als letztes zitiert hast.
Eine Kette von Mißverständnissen. Da gibt ein Wort das andere. Und diesmal war sogar ich der Auslöser. Schande.
Aber, nichts destotrotz, gibt es viele, die immer jeden neuen Treiber installieren, weil der ja besser sein muß. Darum schrieb ich auch "Manche" und nicht "Du". Ungeschickt von mir, das das nach dem Zitat deines Beitrags geschah, so mußtest Du Dich ja angesprochen fühlen. Tut mir Leid.

P.P.: Seh gerade, es steht in Deiner Sig. Doof, das ich die normalerweise nicht lese.

Aber ich muß jetzt dann doch mal was ganz blödes fragen:
Die Powercolor  HD 7950 PCS+ taktet normalerweise mit 880MHz. Powercolor hat später "getuned" und sie mit 900MHz herausgebraucht. Du taktest sie mit 1,1GHz! Sicher, das die Grafikfehler und Bluescreens nicht daher kommen? Hast Du den 13.1 schon mit Standardtakt probiert? Ich bekomme auch Artifakte und Bluescreens, wenn ich versuche, meine 6850 mit 850Mhz statt 775Mhz zu betreiben und das wären nur 10% mehr Takt, Du hebst hier um mehr als 20% an, das ist über ein Fünftel mehr! Da kann die Kühllösung noch so gut sein, wenn der Chip das nicht mitmachen möchte, dann gibt es halt Probleme.

P.P.S.: Bei mir steht es übrigens im "Über mich" unter http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1469-x-cosmicblue.html
Aber da kann ich Dir nun wirklich keinen Vorwurf draus machen.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (20. Januar 2013)

Na is doch wieder alles gut war wirklich blöd 

zur problematik: ich hab die bluescreens ja nur mit den Cat.12.11 sowie mit den 13.1 und da läuft alles auf standart. Mit den 12.10 gibts keine Probleme selbst mit den 1100MHz takt nicht.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Januar 2013)

barbarendave2211 schrieb:


> zur problematik: ich hab die bluescreens ja nur mit den Cat.12.11 sowie mit den 13.1 und da läuft alles auf standart. Mit den 12.10 gibts keine Probleme selbst mit den 1100MHz takt nicht.


War ein Versuch wert


----------



## barbarendave2211 (20. Januar 2013)

habs schon mal hier angesprochen mein Problem:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/256240-probleme-mit-13-1-a.html


----------



## Ralle@ (20. Januar 2013)

Und wie sieht es mit den 13.2 BETA aus?


----------



## Do Berek (20. Januar 2013)

Hatt jemand ne Ahnung ob der auch was an den 68xx/69xx ändert,FpS oder Texturverbesserungen?


----------



## NiCo-pc (24. Januar 2013)

"Quick update - Catalyst 13.2 Beta driver will now be likely releasing next week"


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Januar 2013)

Also der 13-1  macht mir Sorgen. Habe das System komplett neu aufgesetzt, also null Reste auf der Platte.
Beliebter Aussteiger mit "amdkmdap-Treiber wurde wieder hergestellt" Nicht immer, aber immer öfter.
HW im Mo alles @stock. Mit "ATIMAN Uninstaller" geputzt und den 12.11.Beta11 wieder drauf........alles funzt ohne Ausfall,
einschließlich Test mit oc´n.


----------



## eSportWarrior (27. Januar 2013)

Die AMD hat mehr Fehler und schlechtere Teiber/Chips?

So kommt es mir vor...  

Habe ein System mit ner 7950 und ein zweites mit einer 680 und Nvidia macht da ganz klar den besseren Job bis dato. 

Schade schade dachte Fortschritt bringt auch Stabilität in die Simulierte Welt. 

Einzig Positive kein Unterschied zwischen Fehlern auf 800Mhz und 1250Mhz. 450Mhz ist sehr beachtlich für die Karte! 

Habe den 13.1 wieder runtergehauen der 12.1 läuft bei mir Fehlerfreier..


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

Naja eine 680 Kostet auch 100 € mehr. Ich glaube das Ati das Problem bald fixed. Wartet auf 13.2!


----------

